# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de Aceite Sacha Inchi

## jastsor

*SELVA TROPICAL EXPORTACIONES E.I.R.L*  Es una empresa multicultural,  joven y dinámica, localizada en Lima-Perú, con colaboradores en Dallas EEUU y en varios países. Somos conocedores de la diversidad y riqueza del *patrimonio alimenticio para la salud y belleza* de los *productos andino-amazónicos*; motivo por el que nos dedicamos a la exportación y comercialización de los mejores productos de esta zona natural privilegiada. *
COTIZACION*    *ACEITE A GRANEL  1 TANQUE  CONTIENE 19 LITROS                      S/ 600.00 soles  *ACEITE BOTELLA ETIQUETADO 1 BOTELLA DE 250 ml                                      S/ 14.00 soles ( minimo 24unid ) 1 BOTELLA DE 500 ml                                      S/ 27.00 soles  ( minimo 24 unid )  Nuestros productos cuentan con todos los documentos que certifican la calidad de nuestros productos.  ANALISIS DE ACIDOS GRASOS (OMEGAS) ANALISIS MICROBIOLOGICO Y CROMATOLOGICO REGISTRO SANITARIO  *LOS PRECIOS MENCIONADOS:* SON DADOS AL POR MAYOR
NO INCLUYE IGV 
PEDIDOS AL CORREO : jastsor@yahoo.es
NEXTEL : 120*5971
CEL : 986422829
Jesus Astete 
Rep de Ventas Temas similares: Venta de Aceite Sacha Inchi BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA. Ingreso de aceite de sacha inchi al mercado chino Sacha Inchi Proyectan instalar planta procesadora de aceite de sacha inchi en el VRAE

----------

